# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  عاجل : ماهي العقوبات التعزيرية ؟ مالفرق بين أقسام وأنواع التعزير ؟

## شعاع الخير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماهي العقوبات التعزيرية ؟
مالفرق بين أقسام وأنواع التعزير ؟
ممكن مع ذكر المرجع

----------


## سالم الطائي

- وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
- سأذكر لك مصادر ، وبمراجعتها سيتبين لك تعريف العقوبات التعزيرية ، وأقسامها ، فمنها :
1 - حقوق الجاني بعد صدور الحكم في الشريعة الإسلامية ، تأليف / د. معجب بن معدي الحويقل العتيبي ، الطبعة الأولى 1413 ، لم يذكر اسم الناشر.
2 - الموسوعة الجنائية الإسلامية ، تأليف / سعود بن عبدالعالي العتيبي ، مكتبة الرشد .
3 - العفو عن العقوبة في الفقه الإسلامي ، تأليف / د. زيد بن عبدالكريم ، دار العاصمة .
4 - التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي ، تأليف / عبدالقادر عودة ، مؤسسة الرسالة.
5 - السلطة التقديرية للقاضي في الفقه الإسلامي ، تأليف / د. محمود محمد ناصر بركات ، دار النفائس بالأردن .

- وهذا جواب إجمالي على سؤال مضمونه : (( السؤال: ما هي التعزيرات ، ومتى تنفذ ؟ )).، وهذا هو رابط السؤال والجواب ، http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/135583
من موقع (( الإسلام سؤال وجواب )) والله الموفق .

----------


## شعاع الخير

جزاك الله خيرا 
أتمنى المزيد من المراجع التي تفيدي حول هذا الموضوع

----------


## سالم الطائي

- جميع الكتب الفقهية القديمة ، بل والمعاصرة التي تخصصت في شرح المتون الفقهية ، تجدين فيها بابا بعد كتاب الحدود مخصصا لبحث (( العقوبات التعزيرية )) وعادة ما يبوب عليه بــ (( باب التعزير ))، فكتب الفقه الحنفي ، والمالكي ، والشافعي ، والحنبلي ، والظاهري ، فيها مبحث حول (( التعزير ))، ولكني ذكرت الكتب - المدونة في المشاركة الأولى - لكونها معاصرة ، ولأنها عادة ما تجمع الأقوال الفقهية في المسائل المبحوث فيها ، والله الموفق .

----------


## أبو الوفاء البلوشي

> - وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> - سأذكر لك مصادر ، وبمراجعتها سيتبين لك تعريف العقوبات التعزيرية ، وأقسامها ، فمنها :
> 1 - حقوق الجاني بعد صدور الحكم في الشريعة الإسلامية ، تأليف / د. معجب بن معدي الحويقل العتيبي ، الطبعة الأولى 1413 ، لم يذكر اسم الناشر.
> 2 - الموسوعة الجنائية الإسلامية ، تأليف / سعود بن عبدالعالي العتيبي ، مكتبة الرشد .
> 3 - العفو عن العقوبة في الفقه الإسلامي ، تأليف / د. زيد بن عبدالكريم ، دار العاصمة .
> 4 - التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي ، تأليف / عبدالقادر عودة ، مؤسسة الرسالة.
> 5 - السلطة التقديرية للقاضي في الفقه الإسلامي ، تأليف / د. محمود محمد ناصر بركات ، دار النفائس بالأردن .
> 
> - وهذا جواب إجمالي على سؤال مضمونه : (( السؤال: ما هي التعزيرات ، ومتى تنفذ ؟ )).، وهذا هو رابط السؤال والجواب ، http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/135583
> من موقع (( الإسلام سؤال وجواب )) والله الموفق .


* الحدود والتعزيرات عند ابن القيم ، لبكر أبو زيد - دار العاصمة .
* الحدود التعزيرية عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، للضويحي .

----------


## محمدسيف الاسلام

السلام عليكم 
التعزيرهو عقوبة يعاقب بها الحاكم من ارتكب مخالفة شرعية ليس لها حد لا في الكتاب ولا في السنة و التعزير ليس له حد معين بل الامر يرجع فيه لولي الامر او القاضي بحسب اجتهاده و ما يراه زاجرا ورادعا لمرتكبه و لغيره 
والسلام عليكم

----------

